
Grocy: web-based, self-hosted grocery and household management - jka
https://grocy.info/
======
six2seven
This is exactly what I needed and was thinking about building a similar app.
But to be really useful and automated, there's a bit long way I'm afraid. The
biggest deal breaker is the time spend for the data entry and updates, leaving
a pen-and-paper / notes solution still the most easy to use and just visiting
local groceries and shops. I was collecting receipts and playing a bit with
scanning of these, but the amount of noise in the data and inconsistencies
between shops were a bit pushing away (unless you want to dedicate time
cleaning the data and training own tailored information extraction models).

One of the options to solve the data entry could be: \- good quality automatic
scanning of receipts (not only individual barcodes) from shops using OCR
possibly supported with image recognition for double-checking (can happen that
products will be mis-labelled or without quantities, etc) \- when ordering on-
line, the receipt should be available, so should be also much easier Yet, not
always one will have a meaningful receipt available...

Solved the data entry and being able to predict own's supply needs would be
also great to have a up-to date management of the inventory. Here are even
more challenges on the tracking of the available goods at home, where these
are and how many items (and in what state, expiration date, etc) would require
most probably implementing different solutions from IoT (connected cameras,
sensors, etc.).

Then, having a connected home with own groceries supplies under control, one
can then automate further the shopping process with feeding-back the
information about own's demand to on-line groceries one is subscribed to. This
can enable customer subscription plans, and for retailer keeping a possible
continuous flow of goods. This could be really really useful especially for
upcoming months, when it seems like we are expected to spend a bit more time
at home rather than usual, hopefully not fighting in the local shops for the
last rolls of the new white paper gold.

~~~
NamTaf
Absolutely agree with everything you've said. I had dreamed of a Libib[1] for
my kitchen, but knew I would have to do all the painful data adding and it was
too much of a bother.

The other big challenge I never resolved was how you'd account for e.g. using
1/4 cup of flour out of a bigger volume. Or taken to its extreme, cooking oil.
How do you know how much your 'splash' is? You can't predict the remaining
volume without a lot of fiddling to measure it and that defeats the purpose.

In the end, I opted for manual databases too, but they're pain to keep up-to-
date. I still think there's a lot of value in a database for all-or-nothing
style ingredients, but it was enough to deter me. I'm glad someone is less
lazy.

[1]: [https://www.libib.com/](https://www.libib.com/)

~~~
six2seven
> The other big challenge I never resolved was how you'd account for e.g.
> using 1/4 cup of flour out of a bigger volume. Or taken to its extreme,
> cooking oil. How do you know how much your 'splash' is? You can't predict
> the remaining volume without a lot of fiddling to measure it and that
> defeats the purpose.

Definitely. Or, even, just taking some snacks to another room, and later
placing it back to an 'intelligent' cupboard, let's say. In extreme cases, one
may need be under a constant tracking at home.

But, simplifying, another option may be to use an improved voice assistant
when cooking. One would need then to interact with the VA to note and confirm
the stuff used. Improved VA, in essence, would try to 'understand' the
activities and interact, instead of being a passive one (as most of currently
are), that one needs to say commands. This would require adding it access to
camera and maybe other sensors available at 'smart' home. Definitely a lot of
interesting and challenging problems to tackle not forgetting too about the
user privacy part.

~~~
byproxy
My naive solution, assuming a sufficiently "smart" home, would be to have each
shelf be an accurate scale. If it's sensitive enough, it should be able to
detect the weight of what was consumed.

~~~
urzav
A shelf for each item?

------
jahbrewski
I love the _idea_ of this, but in reality I can’t imagine the time and energy
required to scan and keep everything up-to-date is offset by the benefits.
Perhaps a current user can prove me wrong?

~~~
sbuttgereit
You've hit exactly the downfall.

I've always liked the idea of this sort of thing, but the benefits of using
something like this almost never outweigh the costs as compared to just
eyeballing the pantry and winging the meal planning on short timescales. The
system starts to become the point of the effort rather than just a tool to
better achieve household goals.

Unless you're dealing with a substantial household or some sort of communal
living environment (lots of roommates, half-way house, dorm) or doing a lot of
entertaining, the benefits vs. the effort just leave these things as
interesting experiments.

And I do see value in experimenting this way. I am an implementation
consultant for actual ERP systems and data entry compliance is a real problem
in the corporate world, too. There tends to be benefits to the data entry
problem there, but the benefits tend to accrue a few degrees of separation
from where the entry work takes place... so those that do the work often don't
understand the need or importance. So if you solve some of the data capture
problem in a small, low risk household environment, you may be able to apply
the lessons learned to larger business systems. For example the more you could
capture the data "in flight", like cameras capturing the information as you're
putting recently bought groceries away or pulling them out to cook, do that
well enough and now the benefits start to be larger in the home... but maybe
you can see avenues to reduce the data entry burden in the warehouse, or the
data entry processing desks, etc.

But on it's own, using the same old data acquisition patterns as boring old
corporate ERP, you're better bet is probably just pen and paper.

~~~
johnchristopher
> I've always liked the idea of this sort of thing, but the benefits of using
> something like this almost never outweigh the costs as compared to just
> eyeballing the pantry and winging the meal planning on short timescales. The
> system starts to become the point of the effort rather than just a tool to
> better achieve household goals.

Sounds a bit like GTD and other systems :/.

~~~
MiroF
I think that GTD can actually eliminate overhead, but honestly it all depends
on how good the ad-hoc system you are coming from was.

~~~
johnchristopher
Well, so do I ; it was a gentle jab to people over-thinking their GTD or todo
system ^^. My choice of words was quite poor.

------
wharfjumper
Wow I'm so happy to have found this. Have you considered clubs, restaurants,
cafes etc as a target market? If you wanted to start earning some revenue to
host it I think there could be an opportunity more so than home users.

We had started down the track of building a basic version of this for our ski
club using MS "Power Apps". Our basic process is: 1\. Pre-season: estimate
requirements based on previous years and do a few large orders with various
suppliers for delivery to coincide with the annual food lift (we can't drive
all the way to our club). Primarily this is meat and non perishables such as
tinned/packaged items, toileteries and cleaning products. 2\. Every few days
during the season: perform a stock take of what's on-hand in the club. Send to
the catering officer. 3\. Catering officer orders according to his/her
assessment of requirements. Mainly this will be perishables such as
fruit/veges, eggs, bread, milk but later in the season may include other items
4\. Items are delivered to common stock room and carried up the mountain by
club members. Items are checked off the order list provided by the catering
officer and added to various storage areas (fridges/freezers, store room,
kitchen pantry etc).

Based on a quick run through the demo system I think grocy will meet our
requirements for managing consumables.

Additionally club members staying on a particular night are assigned duties by
the lodge leader e.g. breakfast dishes, vegetable prep, cooking dinner. We may
be able to use the "Chores" function to help with that.

Personally for home use I would not use this because it would not be practical
for our family.

Regarding an additional feature: I would recommend looking at Cozi which we
use for a shared family calendar which is really valuable for us. I imagine it
would be fairly trivial to add that feature to Grocy.

I'll let you know how we got on with the club. Thanks and hope that helps.

~~~
fyrabanks
I mean no offense, but the consumer version (as OP linked) strikes me as
FOSS's answer to the IoT Fridge, a wholly unnecessary device itself.

I'm all about freeing mental bandwidth, but if you can't remember whether or
you bought a piece of salmon yesterday, or if you can't be fussed to read the
expiration date on a milk carton--adding "extreme attention to minor details"
and "tedium" to the mix is not going to help.

The right idea here is optimizing restaurant workflows to minimize food
waste/deal with seasonal availability/delivery schedules/etc./etc. Take that
and slap a nice frontend + tier 1 tech support on top of that? Baby, you got a
stew going.

Personally, as a pedant, I actually find this really useful for my current,
home situation. :| thanks

------
jldugger
I appreciate the community effort but this thing is waaay too unfocused.
Batteries, chores and a todo list?

I've been using an app called Cinnamon to handle grocery shopping. The general
idea is similar: define a bunch of things you want to keep in stock in your
pantry. Every two weeks before a shopping run I do a sub-five minute scan. The
app groups by category, which usually helps keep it fast. Anything I'm low on
swipe left and it's on the buy list.

In the grocery store, swipe left again as you buy and it's in the cart. Swipe
right for 'next time.' (After a certain amount of time, anything in your cart
is presumed to have moved back into the pantry, and anything in next time
moves to buy list). For multiperson households, you could split the buy list
construction from the acquisition.

I guess the key realization here is that data entry is simpler if you only
check before planned grocery store runs, and if you can predict how much you
need on hand to last between shopping runs. For toiletries its a pretty quick
'do I have an unopened one still?' For food I know some people use meal
planning but I just keep stuff on hand and wing it -- spices keep for quite a
while and meat freezes fine.

~~~
znpy
I guess you're not understanding the scope.

It's not like an overkill of shopping list, it's more of a small scale
inventory management.

~~~
jldugger
To what end? If the data you collect cannot change behavior, it has no
purpose.

~~~
shirakawasuna
To manage your home inventory of regular consumables...

~~~
jldugger
1\. 'Manage' is meaningless verb in this context. If you do nothing, you've
managed poorly, but still managed. 2\. Chores / task management doesn't fit
that bill.

------
tchaffee
This feels like booking a flight to get to my local supermarket within walking
distance. I guess it appeals to a certain type but I don't even need a written
list to go grocery shopping.

------
gumby
We've been using the amazon hand scanner for a while (feeding into AnyList)
and it works pretty well; apart from the minor element of pulling out your
phone instead of pressing one button this looks significantly superior. You
might look at that combo (well AnyList) to look for opportunities for
additional features. Grocy seems to have a lot of other useful functionality.

I'm surprised that Amazon hasn't exposed more of their ERP to the consumer.
For example: they know what they have shipped me, so they could manage the
expiration dates for me ("subscribe and save" is a much more blunt
instrument). They could combine scanning when something needs to be reordered
with scanning as you cook to manage recipe, nutrition, and supply levels all
at once. If they know you buy diabetic strips they could change recipe
recommendations or what macronutrients are reported.

------
FpUser
Grocery management solution for my home? Maybe in some poor family with 10
kids and bunch of adults it might make sense (really doubt it) but the last
thing I want to do is use computer to figure out if I need to buy something.

------
danzig13
Do not make the same mistake as regular ERP. If APIs are available, try to
integrate to sources of data people actually use vs direct user input.

~~~
danzig13
Kroger has an API for some things:

[https://developer.kroger.com/reference/](https://developer.kroger.com/reference/)

------
geniium
Am wondering if there are people that are going to use that for more than a
week-end. I mean, it's great to know what you have, but in real life, this is
just not maintainable.

Not too mention the amount of features.

And the design seems like 10 years old.

Sorry, dont' want to be rude. But... I'll pass.

I'll come back when every single pasta am eating will be automatically tracked
and re-ordered by a camera "à la" Amazon checkout-free store. Or when everyone
in the house will have a chip in the throat and know everything we consume in
the house.

------
tucosan
I have been contemplating to build a solution based on an rpi with infrared
hand scanner and a touch display attached to our fridge.

Now, I use a combination of Todoist, IFTT and google home. "Hey Google,
groceries, add Milk". Done.

Perfect while cooking. No phone, scanner or any other input device needed.

~~~
davidwparker
Our family does the same, but with Google Home + Google Keep. Shared Costco
List, Amazon List, Home depot list, and Grocery list between me and spouse.
"Hey Google, add Milk to the Shopping List" "Hey Google, add Eggs to the
Costco List" No need for third party integrations too.

------
wdb
These days you can't get much more than a few mandarins, a bottle of orange
juice. I haven't had a home-cooked meal since last Saturday only been eating
takeaway as the supermarkets are always empty. It's getting ridiculous here in
the UK.

~~~
sedgjh23
Same in my city in the US.

------
dakial1
The main challenge (as other pointed out) is in the data entrey (and update).
I see the options as:

Grocery Input (easiest):

\- _Receipt Scanning and OCR_ \- Easiest as people don't change supermarkets
and groceries too often, so identify once the item in the receipt and it will
be always recognized.

\- _Bar Code Scanning_ \- Also possible but too much work to scan each item,
and some items don't have a code.

\- _Visual Recognition_ \- Video Camera or periodic photos of the grocery
storage, hard to do.

\- _RFID tags and portals_ \- I dream that one day barcode will be substituted
by RFID tags, then it would be feasible to have a portal wherever you keep
your groceries.

\- _API_ \- If any supermarket offers that sort of thing for receipt data

Grocery Update/Usage (Hardest):

\- _Recipe usage_ \- By the estimated usage of every recipe you make (like
Grocy tries to do), but that doesn't cover everything that is not on recipes
(like cleaning products)

\- _Visual Recognition_ \- The same as above, if it can recognize groceries
going in, it can recognize groceries going out

\- _RFID tags and Portals_ \- The same dream as above

\- _ML_ \- By the frequency of your product purchase, a machine learning model
might be able to predict when you should buy a new item.

~~~
ehsankia
All this solution only solve one half of the problem, which is input. But
there's also the other half which is marking them as you use the items. Yet
another part which also needs to be considered is the separate input for the
expiration tracking. The latter may be solvable if you approximate lengths for
each product in a database, and you assume that the product you bought is
starts at 0.

But yeah, even if you can simplify the first part as your post describes,
there's still a lot more work to maintain the data beyond that.

~~~
dakial1
I did mention the update there. My formatting was not good enough to highlight
it. It's the second list.

------
koski_pindora
I'm quite surprised that big grocery companies are not doing this kind of
services: If you get this working, one could argue that the "commitment" to
"automatically" keep ordering from same shop and brand would be quite high -
because it would be so easy. This, with home delivery would bring quite many
new hours to a normal week/month.

(Personally working with "out of home" logistic solutions.)

Edit: mistypes.

------
aindilis
I've been writing such a web-based self-hosted grocery and household
management system for the last 6 (and depending at how you look at it - 20)
years. It's a tough problem but well worth it. I share my system (which is
very difficult to actually release) here in the hopes of giving people ideas,
or if anyone wants to work with me. Just fixed a bug in the home inventory
component, and am dreading working to integrate purchase management with
shopping receipts (both online and local) with inventory. Very tough problem
indeed:

[https://github.com/aindilis/free-life-
planner](https://github.com/aindilis/free-life-planner)

[https://github.com/aindilis/free-life-planner#a-few-
screenca...](https://github.com/aindilis/free-life-planner#a-few-screencaps)

------
cheschire
I imagine a future evolution of this could be embedding it on a raspi with a
USB barcode scanner, and putting a control screen in your pantry.

~~~
knicholes
You can read barcodes with your phone camera. No additional hardware required.

~~~
patmorgan23
Specialized hardware reads barcodes faster and more accurately which really
makes a difference when you using them a lot

~~~
alharith
In addition, lasers scan extremely well in low light conditions due to the
intense light a laser outputs which illuminates the barcode so the sensor can
read it, even in the dark.

Just imagining the frustration of trying to perfectly angle your camera to
scan a can of beans in your dark cupboard makes me want to toss my phone
against a wall.

~~~
giancarlostoro
Phones have flash now. Except budget phones.

------
RayMan1
Do you ever feel like you wont have enough toilet paper for your next shit?

Introducing Grocy: easily find a missing product in your fridge,bathroom or an
underground bunker. Always know what's expiring next.

------
fmajid
I've known about this project for a while, but the coronavirus lockdown led me
to install it. Unfortunately, the JavaScript-based UPC/EAN barcode scanning is
unusable. Too slow, even on a 2018 Mac Pro, sometimes only scans a partial
barcode, and asks for permission to access the camera for every scan. I've
ordered a USB bar code scanner, I'll see if that makes it more usable.

I used to have a really neat device called the Hiku. It was essentially a
WiFi-enabled hockey-puck sized scanner, with a microphone for voice
recognition for items without bar codes, and a UPC database. Sadly they went
out of business a few years ago but their app still works (not sure if new
users can sign up for it), and is great for shared shopping, e.g. yesterday I
was shopping and I could see my wife add items to the list in real time, as
well as cross them out.

My main challenge is that I downsized to a much smaller apartment, and a lot
of our dry groceries have to go in plastic bins that are shoved in dark
corners, so it's hard to know what we have or don't have, leading to
duplicated purchases and also wasted food when it expires.

One challenge is the absence of a good universal UPC/EAN database. I tried one
with one item from the bin (a box of some obscure knock-offs of Meiji
Chocorooms), and when the phone scanner finally managed to get the item right,
the online DB identified it as a Disney Princess doll, so it seems UPC/EAN is
so badly managed they can't even avoid duplicate codes.

Finally data entry of expiration dates is going to be too cumbersome. A better
approach would be to have some sort of of statistical model that estimates the
shelf life from the product descriptions, e.g. 2 years for canned goods. Less
precise, but more manageable, it could show alerts like "check how much longer
this can of tuna has left", and if still has some ways, you could enter the
precise date only then.

~~~
fmajid
I have a workflow for books that is quite efficient, using the Mac app
Delicious Library, a Microvision RoV Bluetooth scanner supported by the app
(sadly discontined):

[https://blog.majid.info/organizing-with-delicious-
library/](https://blog.majid.info/organizing-with-delicious-library/)

Sadly I don't have anything that streamlined for groceries.

------
ipnon
If I didn't have to do the input myself I would subscribe to this for life.

------
antpls
I dont see usecase even for a family of five, because this is solved with
authority/responsibility and habits, and it works good enough most of the
time.

However this could be useful for Airbnbs management, open-spaces with kitchen,
and also that new trend of young independent people living together but
sharing a kitchen. All these cases need more accountability.

------
bnf
My wife and I have tried several systems and applications at this point. We go
grocery shopping together, just us, no kids. For us, the shopping experience
is important. It's got to be fast and synchronize quickly.

My favorite app is listhero. [https://listhero.de](https://listhero.de) Fast,
simple and secure. Each list can easily be managed for adding new items,
checking them off the list or recovering an item from a "recent items"
(done/purchased). There's nothing too fancy here. The great feature is how
fast the spa is.

But the list app is just where we share the info. It's our shared process
which works best for us.

Everything on the list is grocery shopping related except for three lists:
'meals', 'pantry' and 'freezer'.

Could it be fancier? Could managing our meals automatically add items not in
Pantry to our list? Maybe but those systems always seem too complicated and
we've tried several (most recently 'plan to eat' which we paid an annual
subscription). Getting the shopping right is paramount for us. Raw speed of
the UI is the best feature of ListHero.

The Meals list is the heart of the process. We have 23 meals on there. If it's
time to shop we can quickly decide on a few meals, check the pantry and
freezer and then just add items we need to baking, grocery, meat, etc...,
almost always by clicking an item from the 'Recent Entries' section.

If we were feeding larger groups of people with a restaurant or a college meal
coop where we shared the cooking and managed volume orders I'd want something
fancier that managed meals and ingredients and shopping a bit better.

But for my wife and I this relatively simple works great. Most of the recipes
are in our heads. The list app helps us to manage a shared mental model. We
enjoy our kitchen heartily.

------
cjohansson
It would be great to solve this problem but I’m afraid the overhead work
needed to keep this system up to date would be too high or too high for some
family members to be worth it, e.g. maybe a member of the family uses up the
last butter and you are unaware of this so you miss to buy it resulting in
that the recipe for the evening is not possible anymore

------
kmendes
If anyone wants a light-weight version of this, I made a Coda.io template last
week and have been using it with my family. Easy to extend/modify as your
needs change.

[https://coda.io/@kenny/perishable-food-
tracker](https://coda.io/@kenny/perishable-food-tracker)

------
stblack
I'm wondering if something like this exists, at a larger scale.

For example, say five or six neighboring households decide to distribute the
shopping chore. One person goes to the grocery store, or COSTCO, returning
with staples for multiple households.

~~~
zebnyc
Is this a scenario that you encounter often? I have heard of 'buy together'
being common / widely used in some Asian countries but not so much in US
metropolitan areas.

Disclaimer, my info is purely anecdotal.

------
skyfaller
This is a cool concept, but in addition to all of the concerns other people
have voiced, I have a very specific problem: I've been trying to go "zero
waste" and reduce packaging as much possible. This means there is no package
to scan, I'm just buying in bulk and putting stuff into bags/jars. There's
also no clear expiration date, which is actually somewhat troubling these
days, but so far I haven't had bulk stuff go bad b/c I wasn't
stockpiling/prepping it.

We'll see what happens during the pandemic, that's definitely thrown a wrench
into my low-packaging shopping.

~~~
pfranz
Another thread showed his project that printed labels with QR codes that might
be a good fit if you're willing to compromise sticker labels in your zero
waste goals.

[https://www.thingybase.com/](https://www.thingybase.com/)

I use frog tape and a sharpie. After a year+ I'm still on my first roll of
frog tape.

If you really want to go zero waste you could with a some sort of color coding
system like bread clips use.

------
blakbelt78
So we found an approach that works well for me and my wife. We use the builtin
Notes app on iOS and have a shared note where I ask siri to add whatever I'm
missing to the list, then every time one of us goes grocery shopping we just
pull the list.

------
jchw
Wow! I have been struggling to find exactly this for maybe years now. Other
software always felt too limiting or specific, this is just about perfect.

I want to give this a go and see if I can do better than I do with
spreadsheets.

------
samstave
I freaking applied for HN with this idea and was rejected.. years ago.

Called “standard pantry”

~~~
endorphone
This doesn't validate the idea, if that's what you're implying.

To be necessarily negative, this sort of product has appeared _countless_
times. It fills a need that people just don't have. I have four kids, a wife,
a dog, a skinny pig and a bearded dragon. I can internalize shopping lists, as
does my wife. It is incredibly rare that we even send reminders to each other
of things. The idea of creating _and managing_ an inventory system is just a
complete non-starter.

~~~
thebeardisred
Furthermore, the idea of then tracking each thing I use/consume (just to keep
the inventory count right) sounds mind-numbingly tedious.

------
dhruvkar
This is awesome, I've thought about building a home stuff crud app to
streamline and minimize the stuff we buy. This gets pretty close to what I
have in my head.

Is there a way to set up lists for different stores and different households?
For example we live in a building with mostly retirees who are not going out.
So we're doing their grocery shopping and delivering it. Managing receipts
from different stores, keeping lists separate and then doing the math later to
see who owes what is a pain.

It's not a long term pain, but thought I'd ask. :)

------
satyrnein
One thought to reduce data entry (for some people): parse freshdirect (etc)
emails, with a default expiration date put in. (The pie in the sky version
uses machine learning to make better guesses.)

~~~
Mathnerd314
Just from trying the demo, there are default "shelf life" numbers for the
vegetables. But it expects best-by dates for the other stuff. It looks like
defaults could be entered in.

------
giaour
As other commenters have pointed out, the manual data entry this requires
makes it pretty onerous in a home kitchen, but I wonder if there's something
similar for commercial kitchens? You could possibly integrate with the POS
system to track how much of each ingredient should have been used given the
dishes sold in a day. Wouldn't be perfect for stuff like flour where you need
to adjust based on humidity, but it could give you a general idea of when
supplies should run out.

------
smabie
I think this software would be useful for a live in maid or nanny. I just
can't imagine anyone willing to put in the time to make this work, unless they
were paid. I have a friend who's parents are billionaires and have a lot of
house help and a very big house with people coming and going frequently. This
software would provide a lot of value to them, but not that much to most
regular people.

------
floatingatoll
Hi, app author, if you’re reading here.

Is this app compatible with Mono on macOS? It seems like it’s Windows/Linux
only which rules out using it at home :(

------
jeegsy
Thank you very much for creating this, whoever you are. I know others have
raised issues with the data entry aspect but at least there is something to
build on. More relevant for me is that I can now have something to study with
regard to the database design, backend/frontend stuff. bravo!!

------
soheil
Amazing tool. It'd be nice if the default configuration included some basic
recipes and required items or if there was a way to import recipes. Even nicer
would be a parser tool that would accept a URL from any recipe website and
import that recipe with its image and all the items and their location in
grocery store isle, etc

------
ron22
Very cool. What information is automatically imported to your list when
scanning a barcode? Is it just the name of the product?

~~~
madacol
Seems only product name
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5YH6IJFnfc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5YH6IJFnfc)

------
imglorp
It would be helpful if sell-by or best-by dates were encoded into the next
generation of UPC or NFC or whatever.

------
Hackbraten
This reminds me of the Honeywell Kitchen Computer.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Honeywell_316#Kitchen_Computer](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Honeywell_316#Kitchen_Computer)

------
pyreal
I started writing a similar app in 2005 using Ruby on Rails. I called it Grocs
and even registered the domain name grocs.com. I dropped the ball but I'm glad
to see that someone else built it! Downloading now.

------
opsgal
Love! I've been struggling with a way for my virtual assistant to know what
needs to be ordered, and the manual workarounds I've thought of don't save
much time. Thanks for making this!

------
monkeydust
What problems are you trying to solve with respect to groceries?

I think you need to start with that and there has to be incentives built in as
well as full 2 way integration with the major online grocers.

------
werber
Love the concept but the spacing on Mobile is really off and driving me mad

------
yingw787
This looks cool :) Don't want to be a Debbie Downer in a time of crisis but I
feel like you could use Google Sheets + IFTTT in order to accomplish much of
the same thing. Would be especially useful if you could auto-tie this into
grocery delivery services like Instacart.

~~~
jka
I think it'd be possible to build a client which would GET
/objects/shoppinglist from the grocy API[0] to retrieve the shopping list
items, which currently have the following schema:

    
    
      {
        id integer
        product_id integer
        note string
        amount number
        row_created_timestamp string
      }
    

Do you know if there are clients for Instacart (and/or other food delivery
services) available?

[0] - [https://demo.grocy.info/api](https://demo.grocy.info/api)

------
solarized
I just remembering jinyang scanning into his smart fridge.

------
grok22
Seems like overkill for something that only a couple of decade or so ago, we
used to use our own memory (albeit inefficiently, but most of us will be okay
with not doing this with too much efficiency).

------
a_band
Who wants this? People who ask themselves, "Y'know, if I only had an ERP
system to manage my refrigerator and batteries"? This seems very poorly
conceived.

~~~
bdcravens
I think pretty much every developer has tedious tasks in their life that they
"just know" they could improve via an app. Meal planning, kid's chores,
financial budgets, you name it - many have considered for 2 seconds building
their own. Most of us don't have time. Needless to say, I think this is
infinitely more valuable than another meme generator.

------
nubela
Cool product but... This is wayyy too much much. To need an ERP for this
problem? And to deal with self-hosting, teaching everyone how to use it.

------
yalogin
It building an app with form entry is that’s needed google and amazon would
have done it a decade ago. That’s not the need here.

------
neycoda
Pronounced like grossy

------
itisit
I’m able to get on remarkably well with grocery shopping without the use of
any technology. Feel blessed.

~~~
state_less
Me too. I want to express my deep gratitude to those who sustain myself and
others. I show up at the grocery store and encounter a cornucopia of
nourishing foods - how lucky am I. This is your time to shine farmers, truck
drivers, food processors and grocery store workers. Thank you!

